# trigano tribute



## 100831 (Sep 3, 2006)

I have a trigano tribute -early 2006 model. Wonder if any owners out there have any suggestions regarding the table. We find it a bit large and cumbersome. Has anyone else found a better table to use.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi..
We had a Tribute up until Xmas... Loved it but now going bigger with a 6 berth so we can take family..

Ref the table. I just took it out because of size and weight. We bought one of those 2' square aluminium ones where the top roll's up and legs all fold in. Fitted well in the van between the seats plus after we had a meal I could just lift it out of way ( with 1 hand !!!) and it would "straddle" the passenger seat. When packed away it also fitted down behind the passenger seat for travelling.. A worthwile investment...


----------



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi, we have a Tribute and agree the table is a little cumbersome/difficult in a tight space, takes up useful room in the wardrobe as well.
My solution was to use the bed board section as a caravan style hook-on table fixed to the wall over the single seat behind the front passenger seat. The seat back cushion now fits nicely underneath the table.
We leave this up all the time except when using 2 singles for sleeping. We have found this quite convenient, particularly with the front passenger seat turned around facing it, well pleased with this mod. You can still use the single seat seat simply by unhooking the table.
The freestanding table is now stored between the washroon and the rear door, sat on a timber support about 14 inches off the floor, it just fits in nicely. 
We have made one or two other mods as well, happy to email some pics to you, hope this helps, cheers, Paul.


----------



## 100831 (Sep 3, 2006)

thanks to both of you for very helpful suggestions. I keep meaning to bring my credit card upstairs to the computer so I can subscribe!!! I'll then be able to ask for some photos Lambo!


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I have a 2006 Tribute and have had a circular table made which can be kept in use at all times sits just behind the drivers seat and can be moved around in the socket. Same reason as you thought the large table a nuisance. Can supply pictures in the near future if required.


----------

